# Fried Oysters



## brinorwood (Aug 17, 2006)

*Ok Love oysters, Raw and fried..I am a fair cook, Give me a pork butt and I'll give you GOOD EATS. BUT!!!!!*
*I tried fring oysters.. Think main ploblem was. All I can get around here are the ones in a pint tup..I tried a dry coat, a wet then dry, and a batter. And ever time I got something close to gluey muck, and just fried goooo.. Can it be done with the Oysters you get in a tup?????*
*I tried draining and not drain them, Washing them off, Just lost ..*

*Thanks for any help. *
*Brian  *


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 17, 2006)

Get a box of Zatarains Fried fish coating at the store follow the instructions.It's really easy then check the ingredients on box it's nothing more than seasoned corn meal and then make up your own from there on.
It also work with oysters from a container also make sure your oil is hot enough


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to DC, Brian!  

Having come from MD, the seafood in Atlanta is far from what we are used to but Mr HB loves fried oysters so much that I buy a tub every once in awhile.  Our fresh seafood mkt is quite a drive and I don't get up there as often as I should.

First I blend up a sleever of saltines and season them with Old Bay and red pepper flakes.

Then I beat a few eggs. 

Dip the oyster in eggs, then cracker crumbs, then eggs and another coat of crackers.

It's the way his mom made them so it makes him happy.  I'm sure there will be more sophisticated versions around here soon.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 17, 2006)

Do what half baked says, but use cornmeal and flour mixture. Have the oil very hot and don't overcook.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

I do what HB says but use seasoned bread crumbs and add a little garlic.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay - I've been a big-time fried oyster fan for YEARS!!!  Can't get enough of them & have tried many, many, MANY variations.  Everything imaginable.  One thing I'll say which is definitely my own preference is that I don't like raw oysters, so I definitely want my oysters cooked thru.  Not obliterated; but cooked.  Following are just my experiences only, nothing else.

Panko?  Outside overcooked to the point of burning, before inside cooked.

Breadcrumbs?  Better, but too greasy for some reason.

Beer batter?  Good, & definitely a method I use from time to time.

Cornmeal dipped?  Same as above.

Seasoned Flour dipped?  My hands-down favorite.  Light crust, cooked through quickly without being overdone or greasy.  Perfect.  My current favorite way to fry oysters.  I use them this way on their own or in "Po' Boy" sandwiches.  Always get rave reviews.


----------



## DaCook (Aug 17, 2006)

I do a bread crumb/flour mix, seasoned. I cannot do raw oysters, just can't, they make me gag. Sorry. We get oysters in the tub, uphere too, I am afraid. But I have made happy faces at the table with them. Hmmmmm. Bought mussels yesterday for a treat, next week will be oysters.


----------



## brinorwood (Aug 19, 2006)

So many good idea's, Thanks all, Now if I could just get the wife to eat one LOL She seems to think, They look slimey must taste slimey.
 But thanks again .
                  Brian


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 19, 2006)

Brinorwood - your wife is not alone - lol!!  While I love raw clams on the half shell, I have NEVER liked raw oysters, & have to admit that I do find them "slimy" when raw.  Therefore, even when I fry them I make sure they are cooked through, & they do solidify right up almost immediately - no slime at all.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 19, 2006)

Fried Oysters in flour and cornmeal mix is one of my favorites but someone else did the cooking. I would pat them dry....dip in buttermilk then in the breading. Fry quickly in hot oil and drain on paper towels.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, Brian .... moving away from recipes for batters and back to your problem of "*just fried goooo*" ... three things jump to mind:

1) Not enough oil (really better if deep fried)
2) Oil not hot enough (needs to be at least about 365-F)
3) Overcrowding the pot (lowers the temp of the oil)

I'm land-locked here in North Central Texas ... so when I get a hankerin' for home-made fried oyesters - I use the ones in the pint tubs, too. The only trick really is having enough oil, having it hot enough, and don't overcrowd the pot. Otherwise, as you have experienced, you just end up with "goo".


----------

